# One Rip cycle!!



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

would i need to run arimidex or anything on a 1rip cycle test/tren/mast or is ther no need and would i just run a normal pct??


----------



## phreak (Dec 10, 2010)

Depends on how much rip ya using. I would run adex every 3rd day if I use 2ml EOD.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I've just started 2ml one rip topped with 1ml test prop EOD. Will be running dex 0.50mg eod.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

what lab r u using, how is the pip? are you adding some prop also, or just whats in the 1rip?


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

How much test are you totaling a week? Normally masteron negates the need for adex on anything under 800mg/week


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

phreak said:


> Depends on how much rip ya using. I would run adex every 3rd day if I use 2ml EOD.


you need to take anastrozole at 1mg EOD to be effective- the half life is 46.8 hours, so taking it E3D is just not good enough.



MusclesBound said:


> I've just started 2ml one rip topped with 1ml test prop EOD. Will be running dex 0.50mg eod.


could be OK. I would use 1mg.



AussieOX said:


> How much test are you totaling a week? Normally masteron negates the need for adex on anything under 800mg/week


Masteron/proviron are very mild competitors at the oestrogen receptor- no way I would rely on them over 300mg/week of test. Nolva at 20mg/day if bulking, or arimidex at 1mg EOD if cutting.


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

im using(will be using,delivered today) 1ml onerip EOD and im using this for cutting so what would you suggest is best ausbuilt to prevent gyno and then for my pct?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lifter69 said:


> im using(will be using,delivered today) 1ml onerip EOD and im using this for cutting so what would you suggest is best ausbuilt to prevent gyno and then for my pct?


since you're cutting 1mg/EOD of anastrozole, or 25mg/day aromasin.

PCT- 100mg clomid ED+ 1mg anastrozole ED for 2weeks

50mg clomid EOD +1mg anastrozole for 1 week

nolvadex 20m/ED for 1 week

novladex 20mg/EOD 1 week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Aus, The 3rd week where clomid is eod, this the same for the adex mate?


yes, sorry. clomid and adex together.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Not used a protocol like you outlined before.. just continued HCG with aromasin for 6-8 weeks post.. will give it a go next time though


HCG works fine too. Just find its often overkill, so prefer clomid most of the time. if you are well and truly shut dwon from a deca cycle, then HCG & clomid are useful...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> since you're cutting 1mg/EOD of anastrozole, or 25mg/day aromasin.
> 
> PCT- 100mg clomid ED+ 1mg anastrozole ED for 2weeks
> 
> ...


Just to clarify Aus

The PCT you suggest is;

Week 1 and 2 = 100mg clomid ED+ 1mg anastrozole ED

Week 3 = clomid 50mg clomid EOD +1mg anastrozole EOD

Week 4 = nolvadex 20m/ED

Week 5 = nolvadex 20mg/EOD


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Just to clarify Aus
> 
> The PCT you suggest is;
> 
> ...


in this case yes.

In more aggressive cycles, with High test levels, or high DHN levels (from deca or tren) the Power PCT in the stickies section is ideal.


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

is it essential to run HCG on this cycle as ive read that if its not then youll loose most if not all of the gains from cycle as your natural test levels are that low and takes so long to recover with normal pct??


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

BuMP


----------

